# too much serotonin causes dp



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

Yes it's true. According to studies done by someone called Simeon, there are certain anxiety-prone people who developed dp/dr when given serotonin. They may have a hypersensity to it. I'm wondering if we are a bit like that...which would explain why some people here get worse with meds that increase serotonin. I also found out that the common spice ginger acts as a serotonin antgonist by blocking certain serotonin receptors. Wouldn't hurt to try a cup or two of ginger tea just in case.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

flat said:


> Yes it's true. According to studies done by someone called Simeon, there are certain anxiety-prone people who developed dp/dr when given serotonin. They may have a hypersensity to it. I'm wondering if we are a bit like that...which would explain why some people here get worse with meds that increase serotonin. I also found out that the common spice ginger acts as a serotonin antgonist by blocking certain serotonin receptors. Wouldn't hurt to try a cup or two of ginger tea just in case.


Humm - have always liked ginger but never noticed changes.

SSRI's blunt emotional response by design (hence tend to cause dissociation) but some benefit by it reducing anxiety (which is at times enough to get out of DP). I am one of those in which serotonin increases anxiety and conversely, dopamine reduced anxiety. Perhaps something people can try if serotonin bothers them. Thanks for the post and enjoy your tea ...


----------



## gill (Jul 1, 2010)

Odd, because a small dose of zoloft reduces my DP.


----------

